# Breeders around MA/NH area?



## KelP (Jul 3, 2014)

I have been researching German Shepherd breeders. We are looking in MA or NH area;I've come across a few - Von Hena-C , Nordosten Kennel, Ryanhaus. Has anyone bought from them or have any feedback? Any recommendations appreciated!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Abby Kennels is in Mass.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

To get the best recommendation it would help if you could tell us a little more about yourself and what you are looking for in a GSD. American lines or import. If import are you looking for a working line breeder or show line? West German or DDR/Czech? Any strong preferences as far as color and appearance?

Have you ever owned a GSD before? Are you interested in doing schutzhund/obedience/agility/SAR? Do you have kids? Other pets?

I know this can seem overwhelming, particularly if you are a first time GSD owner and just want a healthy dog with a stable temperament that will make a good pet. But there are a wide range of breeders, who have differing goals and use different lines. A lot of it is matching the right breeder to the right person.

For example, I have some familiarity with Abby Kennels. Visited the kennel, met one of his stud dogs, saw a couple of older puppies and know someone who has one of his dogs. A lot of the people who own his dogs do Schutzhund or fairly serious obedience training and he has some great dogs. But I'm not sure his puppies would be a good fit for a first time GSD owner with kids who doesn't have the time or the inclination to get the dog involved in some kind of training/work.


----------



## KelP (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback- a little about us...We have two children 6 and 9, no current pets, and have never owned a GSD. We have no preference color; the most important quality is a healthy dog with a stable temperament. I do not plan on showing the dog in any competitions, but while researching I am drawn to DDR.


----------



## PINESTATE (Dec 30, 2012)

Atlantic k9 in Boxbury MA breeds and trains GSD and jack Russell's. My most recent GSD is from there and she is a sweetheart.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

Check your private messages.


----------

